# why does my beardie lick me?



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

whenevery i hold my beardie he licks my, hes got loads of water and greens but at the moment he aint eating much live food.....
why does he lick is it good or bad?


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

Its justtasting, they taste everything! Mine do it constantly, especially when i move things in their viv, they go round licking it all!

Like a tongue flick licking?


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

I believe its away of them knowing where they are and what they are around a bit like how a snake uses its tongue to sense.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

he has a taste for human flesh! he is just testing weather your ripe for eating! :devil:

lol, they all do it, as said above its similar to tounge flicking in snakes.


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

Yep, yep, sometimes they seem to be more "licky" if you like, then others, a few weeks ago Dhillon was in the mood but he'd been out of his tank so was a bit cold and couldnt move too much so he just sat there pivoting backwards and forwards for about 10 minutes licking his thermomemeter every 20 seconds. Hehe


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Mine used to lick the carpet and everything !!


----------

